# Saying Hello!



## Violetrose2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this site (and forums in general!).
I have had type 1 for almost 29 years since I was 10.
Struggling a bit at the moment (and for the past few years) with it and need to take a lot more care of myself so thought I would look in and see what's going on.
None of my family or friends have it and I wouldn't wish them to, but no one really knows and I can't really tell them.
Outside I am a happy smiley person (honestly!!!), but just bogged down with this at the moment on the inside.
Looking forward to meeting some new people.


----------



## margie (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello VioletRose and welcome to the forum. Diabetes can be weary from time to time, you think you have it all sorted and suddenly it all goes to pot. I suspect we have all been there more times than we care to remember. 

Is there anything in particular that you are struggling with - that someone might be able to help you with.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Violetrose, welcome to the forum  What insulin regime are you on and where do your main difficulties lie do you think? You have the collective knowledge and experience of hundreds of people here, so hopefully we can help you to improve your control


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome from me..............

Let the support commence......


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

margie said:


> Hello VioletRose and welcome to the forum. Diabetes can be weary from time to time, you think you have it all sorted and suddenly it all goes to pot. I suspect we have all been there more times than we care to remember.
> 
> Is there anything in particular that you are struggling with - that someone might be able to help you with.



Unfortunately it isn't just one thing inparticular. I really need a kick up the bottom so to say as I haven't been testing regularly and have been missing injections for so long now. I am frightened about the repercussions even knowing what they are. As I said am in a bit of a pickle and don't really know where to start.
Thank you for words of comfort though.


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi Violetrose, welcome to the forum  What insulin regime are you on and where do your main difficulties lie do you think? You have the collective knowledge and experience of hundreds of people here, so hopefully we can help you to improve your control



I use novorapid 3 times a day (trying really hard to get back into the habit) and levemir once a day. I eat too much chocolate and am trying to cut down. Fruit just isn't the same! but I know it needs to be. Diet is terrible and don't really want to exercise but again know I need to. So help in any area is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Welcome from me..............
> 
> Let the support commence......



A wry grin appears after this! Thank you.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2012)

Violetrose2004 said:


> Unfortunately it isn't just one thing inparticular. I really need a kick up the bottom so to say as I haven't been testing regularly and have been missing injections for so long now. I am frightened about the repercussions even knowing what they are. As I said am in a bit of a pickle and don't really know where to start.
> Thank you for words of comfort though.



I would suggest starting a diary and getting into the habit of recording everything for a while - BG readings before and after, insulin doses, food eaten (including carb counts). Make it part of each meal activity - it will only take a few minutes out of each day  This will be invaluable in spotting areas for possible improvement, and you can share the information with us so we can suggest things, if you wish. Sounds tedious, but it will become second nature in a very short time


----------



## macast (Jan 25, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Welcome from me..............
> 
> Let the support commence......



good one!!!  novo 


and a big welcome from me too x


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Violetrose. Welcome 

We're very good at kicks up the backside, but as yours is probably feeling a bit tender by now, I'll just say hello 

If you're afraid to test, at least do some underestimated injections to get back in the swing but testing is the absolute key and the only reliable feedback on how you're doing. Most of us have had readings in the 20s from time to time so you needn't feel ashamed or afraid. It's easily remedied by injecting. Shimples !

Rob


----------



## Mark T (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Violetrose2004


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 25, 2012)

_Hi Violetrose

Good to have you on board welcome to the site_


----------



## Steff (Jan 25, 2012)

Velvetrose hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ty very much. Greatly appreciated. x


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

Starting diary tomorrow when new tester comes in post. It is something I need to do, and I know it. As you say it's just getting into the habit and paying attention. Thank you.


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Violetrose. Welcome
> 
> We're very good at kicks up the backside, but as yours is probably feeling a bit tender by now, I'll just say hello
> 
> ...


Thank you Rob. I've bought myself a shiny new tester coming tomorrow so shall undertake to test again. I generally go on how I feel and when I inject I go on how I feel. I hope that the tests show that I am right in how I feel. Worried but know I need to do it so I can fix things for myself and feel better.
Thanks again,
Hilary


----------



## trophywench (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Hilary

Have you been on a carb counting course?  It removes all that guesswork!  It sounds complicated but it so isn't, when someone takes the trouble to explain it properly.  Do you have the chance, wherever you live, of getting on a DAFNE or similar course?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Hilary 
Hope the new meter is helping you to start regularly testing again xx


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Jan 27, 2012)

My tester is up and running, chocolate is lessened, beer is allowed on the weekend and I have been walking to work (not far admittedly) but every little helps.
Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

Violetrose2004 said:


> My tester is up and running, chocolate is lessened, beer is allowed on the weekend and I have been walking to work (not far admittedly) but every little helps.
> Thank you for your thoughts.



Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## eeyore (Feb 1, 2012)

Violetrose2004 said:


> I use novorapid 3 times a day (trying really hard to get back into the habit) and levemir once a day. I eat too much chocolate and am trying to cut down. Fruit just isn't the same! but I know it needs to be. Diet is terrible and don't really want to exercise but again know I need to. So help in any area is appreciated. Thank you.



I've only been diabetic a short time and I was lucky as I already had a healthy diet and a physical job that keeps me fit and active.  I still liked the odd treat esp. apple and cream turnover!  Gone are those days.  Weightwatchers yoghurts, garibaldi biscuits and half a slice of fruit loaf are my treats and I still enjoy my main meals.


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you eeyore, not sure what a garibaldi biscuit is but am going shopping later so will see if i can find some!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 4, 2012)

Garibaldi biscuits are otherwise known as "squashed fly biscuits", as they contain a layer of currants / raisins between 2 thin layers of biscuit dough, resulting in a very thin sandwich biscuit (less than 1cm thick), oblong (about 2cm x 5cm).

But, best to pick your own treats - if you don't know what Garibaldi biscuits are, you probably haven't tried them yet. All depends on whether you like dried vine fruits! 

Somewhat surprised to find they have their own Wiki page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garibaldi_biscuit 
Although I knew about his role in unification of Italy, I never knew Guiseppi Garibaldi visited Tynemouth, so always good to learn something new each day, thanks!


----------

